# Photo contest?



## EmilyElaine4ever (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm new to this whole site. What is the photo contest thing? I have my own photography page and I use my Sony Alpha a390.<3  i'm very intrested in this.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome to the site!

What photo contest are you referring to?


----------



## dots (Nov 2, 2011)

EmilyElaine4ever said:


> I'm new to this whole site. What is the photo contest thing? I have my own photography page and I use my Sony Alpha a390.<3  i'm very intrested in this.



Anyone interested in doing this...

A-Z..each week beginning with A. Then B, then C etc. Week #1 You post an image and give it a title beginning with A. Other particpants do this too. End of the week (actually, say Friday 23:59 forum server time) posting ceases and 48 hours of voting begins (i.e voting phase is Saturday 00:00 and Sunday until 23:59). On Monday 1st place, 2nd place, 3rd place is totalled up and given. You can vote for each choice...week #2 ..process repeats. Title words can be in your own native language, as well as english.


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 2, 2011)

Welcome!
To start here's a few tips on how to survive on TPF.
-If you post photos for C&C, be prepared to be "offended". People here are trying to help you improve.
-If you ask questions like "why do i have to know what shutter speed, aperture and ISO are?", expect people to laugh at you (by means of emoticons).
-be nice to others.

The most active photo contest is the TPF fight club. basically you have an hour to take 5 photos according to the topics given. You can find more information on the TPF fight club page itself.


----------



## e.rose (Nov 2, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> What photo contest are you referring to?



Ugh.  I'm an idiot. 

I read everything from the "Active Topics" tab so I failed to notice where you posted this.  

I don't know much about the monthly contest... just that it exists, haha.  Perhaps in this specific subforum there are rules posted somewhere?  I dunno.


----------



## tiana0001986hicks (Apr 30, 2012)

i think the world of camera is going to be very different from our current DSLR's in the not 

too distant future.


----------



## tiana0001986hicks (Apr 30, 2012)

This collection is very effective then I was looking for


----------



## cocoh098tol (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice! Sony Alpha Camera is really cool.


----------



## george74 (May 31, 2012)

At first, I didn't get the contest, but as I read the following thread in different discussion, I found out what you really meant. I have passion to join with this contest. Is it available at this time? Please, let me know. Thanks!



__________________
*Landscaping Ideas*


----------



## wonderfuljojo (Jun 29, 2012)

like your post


----------



## RobertPattinson (Jul 2, 2012)

I read everything from the "Active Topics" tab so I failed to notice where you posted this.


----------

